# When will permanent residency applications open?



## chickadee123 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello,

Would anyone happen to know when the applications for permanent residency for folks outside of NZ will resume? I read a news article that said NZ will open borders in April, but would applications reopen before then? Thanks for any help!


----------

